# Umstellung von ISDN auf Analog – Neuer Splitter?



## saschaf (11. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Da ich gerade umziehe, will ich meinen Telefonanschluss von ISDN auf Analog umstellen.
Soweit sogut. Dass ich ein neues Telefon brauche ist mir klar. Die Frage ist, ob ich fürs DSL auch einen neuen Splitter brauche. Oder ist dem Splitter der Telefonanschluss egal?
Ich hoffe es kann jemand helfen. Schonmal vorab Danke.

MfG


----------



## Dr Dau (11. April 2006)

Hallo!

Kommt auf den Splitter an.
Es gibt Splitter die nur mit ISDN funktionieren und es gibt welche die nur mit Analog funktionieren.
Dann wiederum gibt es welche die man umschalten kann.
Und zu guter letzt gibt es auch noch Kombigeräte, ich habe z.b. ein NTBA mit integrietem Splitter.

Du siehst, pauschal lässt sich die Frage nicht beantworten.

Wenn Du umziehst, musst Du aber doch auch für die neue Wohnung ein neuen Telefon- und DSL-Anschluss beantragen, dann solltest Du eigentlich auch ein passenden Splitter bekommen.
Aber auch wenn dein bisheriger Anschluss mit "umzieht", solltest Du (da Umstellung auf Analog) einen passenden Splitter bekommen.
Um Verzögerungen möglichst zu vermeiden, solltest Du aber darauf aufmerksam machen dass Du auch DSL hast und evtl. auf Grund der Umstellung von ISDN auf Analog einen neuen Splitter brauchst (manche Supporter können ja nicht mitdenken  ).

Dem Router (sofern vorhanden) ist es egal ob ISDN oder Analog.
Dem DSL-Modem ist es auch egal..... zumindest wenn Du keinen von den uralten DSL-Anschlüssen übernimmst.
Die FRITZ!Box Modelle z.b. setzen explizit ein DSL-Anschluss nach UR-2 voraus.

Mir persönlich währe aber die Frage ob DSL in der neuen Wohnung überhaupt verfügbar ist, viel wichtiger. 
Aber das hast Du ja hoffentlich schon abgeklärt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## saschaf (12. April 2006)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Da werd ich wohl mal besser bescheid sagen, schliesslich ists ja die T-elekom (auch wenn online hinter dem T steht).

Und in der neuen Bude ist natürlich DSL verfügbar. Ne Wohnung ohne DSL wär für mich ein KO-Kriterium selbst wenn die Kaltmiete 0,50 €/m² wär.

Nochmals Danke.


----------



## uk710 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo
obwohl der Thread schon etwas älter ist, hoffe ich auf eine Antwort, da ich vor dem selben Problem stehe!

woran erkennt man den, über welchen Splitter man verfügt? -- Kabelfarben, Bezeichnung etc.?
einen Umschalter habe ich nicht, es handelt sich um den Standard-Splitter, den wohl jeder von der T-Com erhält.

Ich hatte bisher ISDN+DSL und in der neuen Wohnung T-Net (analaog) + DSL und habe meinen Splitter mitgenommen.
T-Com- Hotline meinte, es gibt keine Unterschiede bei denT-Com Splittern zwischen ISDN oder Analog.
Danke Uwe


----------



## Haselnusspraline (13. Juni 2007)

Also normalerweise dürfte es keine Probleme geben, wenn du deinen Telefonanbieter nicht gewechselt hast. Ich hatte damals das Problem das der Telekom Splitter nicht mehr funktionierte, weil ich zu Arcor gewechselt bin und ich zu faul war die Splitter auszutauschen.

Eigentlich dürftest du eine Steckerart haben und zwar diesen hohen Stecker (weiß leider nicht die Fachbezeichnung). Ich hoffe ich konnte die weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2007)

uk710 hat gesagt.:


> woran erkennt man den, über welchen Splitter man verfügt?


Entweder er funktioniert, oder er funktioniert nicht. 
Wenn er funktioniert, dann ist alle OK.
Wenn er nicht funktioniert, dann gehst Du halt zum nächsten T-Punkt und lässt Dir einen neuen (passenden) geben (den alten solltest Du aber mitnehmen).

Ob Dein Splitter auch mit Analog funktioniert, wird Dir wahrscheinlich nicht mal die T-Com beantworten können.
Sie haben schon so viele Modelle gehabt, so dass da bestimmt niemand mehr den Überblick behalten hat.


----------



## uk710 (13. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten -- demnach kommen zwei Möglichkeiten in Frage:

1, der T-Com Splitter läuft hier in der neuen Whng. nicht mit 1und1 (obwohl bisher alles klar war)
2. der Splitter kann kein Analog und ich muss tauschen; stellt sich nur die Frage, von wem ich den neuen Splitter bekomme 1und1 oder T-Com?!

grüsse Uwe


----------



## peper (13. Juni 2007)

Hmm der T-Com Splitter ist ein reiner splitter und kann beides..
Das Kombigerät(NTBA+Splitter) von Arcor kann nur ISDN
1&1 Splitter hat meine ich so ein Kombigerät(NTBA+Splitter) wie Arcor also auch nur ISDN.

edit:
Der T-Com Splitter sofern noch heil muß gehen. Darfst die NTBA natürlich nicht hinterhängen.
Ansonsten muß es gehen!!
LG Lars


----------



## Asterix-Ac (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr Euch eigentlich mal gefragt, ob es wirklich der Splitter ist, der nicht funktioniert, oder ob es nicht was anderes sein kann.
Die neuen kleinen Splitter von der T-Com (10x10x4 cm) laufen mit allen Anbietern und sowohl mit Analog als auch mit ISDN.
Da Du (UK710) den Anbieter gewechselt hast, solltest Du mal alle Zugangsdaten und Anschlüsse überprüfen. 
Benutzt Du einen Router oder hast Du nur ein DSL-Modem?
Hast Du einen Router, erkundige Dich, ob der Anbieter ein Zusatzwort als Anmeldekennung braucht, dass Du in den Router eintragen musst. Dafür gibt es entsprechende Felder im Router. 

Viel Erfolg, 

Asterix


----------



## peper (13. Juni 2007)

@asterix interresant wäre erstmal ob das Telefon geht.
Und dann ob der Router UR2 fähig ist.

LG Lars


----------



## Asterix-Ac (13. Juni 2007)

@peper: das stimmt natülich: Telefon prüfen. 
Aber was ist UR2?

Asterix


----------



## peper (13. Juni 2007)

Naja die Telekom hat in den Hauptverteilern Ports hängen.
Dort gibt es einmal die Alten UR1 fähigen und die neuen UR2 fähigen.
So und es gibt UR1 fähige Modems und UR2 fähige.

Man muß darauf achten das es zusammenpasst.
Wenn man bisher nur DSL 1000 hatte dann kann man noch auf einem alten Port liegen.(UR1)
Jetzt steigt man um auf DSL 6000(UR2), also braucht man ein Modem was UR2 fähig ist.

LG Lars


----------



## uk710 (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo 

bei meinem Splitter handelt es sich um den "kleinen" der T-Com, ist aber schon etwas älter und habe ich vor ca. 6-7 Jahren bekommen, als ich noch DSL bei der T-Com hatte.
Vor ca. 4 Jahren bin ich mit DSL zu 1&1 gewechselt.
Nun Umzug, d.h. in der alten Wohnung alles raus und in der neuen Wohnung alles rein; mit dem Unterschied, dass jetzt kein ISDN mehr ist.

@@ Asterix: Fritz-Box-Fon also DSL-Modem mit Router -- aber die Einstellungen (ausser für VoIP) bleiben ja gleich, da ich beim Anbieter bleibe.

Seitens 1&1 ist die Leitung geschaltet, allerdings gibt es einen 48 Stunden "Puffer" der Telekom, d.h. Freischalttermin + 48h, dann muss die Leitung stehen, dass kann 1&1 nicht beeinflussen.
Ich warte den heutigen Tag noch ab, Termin war am Montag.

Telefon funktioniert, wenn es im Splitter steckt, demnach sollte der Splitter funktionieren!?

Kabel sollte auch in Ordnung sein -- habe mit mehreren CAT 5 Kabeln Splitter und Fritz-Box verbunden.

Ich vermute auch imemr mehr, dass irgendwas beim T-Com Kabelsalat nicht hinhaut. Ich habe nämlich auch Ärger mit meinem 56k Modem, welches ich zwischenzeitlich genutzt hatte. z.B. kommen keine Anrufe durch (trotz Freizeichen), wenn das Modemkabel in der Dose steckt (egal ob Splitter oder TAE).


----------



## Asterix-Ac (14. Juni 2007)

@peper: Was Du so alles weisst. Ich dachte ich weiß viel. Aber man lernt halt nie aus 

@UK710: 
1. Du solltest überprüfen lassen, was peper gesagt hat (UR2).
2. Ich habe schon öffters im Fernsehen und Radio über 1&1 gehört, dass die Schwierigkeiten haben. Häng' Dich mal an den "tollen" Support und lasse das überprüfen, wenn die Schonfrist vorbei ist. Auch der alte Splitter sollte damit laufen. 
3. Was ist denn mit dem 56K Modem, wenn Du Splitter aussteckst und so versuchst, Dich einzuwählen? Welchen Anbieter nutzt Du denn dort? Kann ja auch am Anbieter liegen. Oder 1&1 hat das unterbunden. Sowas gibt es auch (Sprachverbindungen, aber keine Datenverbindungen).
01920782(ArcorTag) / 01920783(ArcorNacht) 0,6 ct. 
Ich surfe noch bis nächsten Montag mit meinem 33,6'er Modem durch die Gegend. Daaann kommt auch bei mit DSL2000  

Asterix


----------



## peper (14. Juni 2007)

Hi,
mir wäre es sehr lieb wenn du hier kein Unternehmen schlecht reden würdest.
Es gibt viele Probleme bei *allen* Anbietern*anmerk*

Naja aber sonst vermute ich stark das der Fehler bei dir liegt..
Also an deiner Technik.



> @@ Asterix: Fritz-Box-Fon also DSL-Modem mit Router -- aber die Einstellungen (ausser für VoIP) bleiben ja gleich, da ich beim Anbieter bleibe.



Hmm bist du dir sicher das nicht versehentlich der alte Anschluß gekündigt wurde und jetzt einer neu beauftragt wurde(dann bräuchtest du neue Zugangsdaten)

Hast du ein Upgrade(dsl 1000 -->dsl6000 oder so) gemacht
Ich kenne mich damit zwar nicht sogut aus...aber welche Fritz-Box-Fon hast du

LG Lars


----------



## Asterix-Ac (14. Juni 2007)

@peper: Du hast recht. Alle Unternehmen haben zuweilen Probleme. Doch bei 1&1 war es sehr stark in der Presse. Ich habe nicht angefangen, es schlecht zu reden, ich habe es nur wiedergegeben. Aber lassen wir es gut sein.

Aber sonst hätte ich nun auch keine weitere Ideen mehr. Du hast meine letzte Idee vorab geschrieben (Alter Anschluß gekündigt -> Neuer beantragt)

Asterix


----------



## peper (14. Juni 2007)

Keine sorge ich wollte keinen anmaulen war nur ein Hinweis...Und vorallem meinte ich nicht dich 

LG Lars


----------



## uk710 (14. Juni 2007)

MH..
an diesen UR2 Dingens kann es natürlich auch liegen!?

ich werd mal abwarten, was der Support vorschlägt.

übrigens bin ich bisher sehr Zufrieden mit dem 1und1 Support.
ich bin insgesamt beinahe 7 oder 8 Jahre bei denen Kunde (DSL/Webhost) und sie haben mir immer gut und oft auch kulant geholfen.

Auch ein Grund, warum ich nicht für den Umzug gekündigt habe, sondern auch den Anschluss mit umgezogen habe. -- deshalb sind auch die Zugangsdaten gleich geblieben, die ich übrigens auch für die Modemeinwahl nutze - allerdings für 0,77 cent/min ;-) bei 1&1

ich werde dann später berichten, wie und ob das Prob gelöst wurde/ist


----------



## peper (14. Juni 2007)

Wenn die nicht weiterwiseen kannst ja mal schreiben welche Fritzbox es genau ist 

LG Lars


----------



## uk710 (15. Juni 2007)

soo

"Schonfrist" ist abgelaufen  udn alles beim Alten -- heisst, nichts geht :-(

ich habe gestern noch einen Firmware-Update auf der Fritz-Box gemacht (25min Download für 3,5 MB!!) und seit dem versucht die Box sich zumimdest zu synchronisieren. Damit kann man den Splitter als FEhlerquelle wohl ausschliessen.

Der techn. Support bei 1und1 kümmert sich jetzt drum!? Mal schauen, was draus wird.
Ich habe es dann noch mit meinem Wlan-Router probiert, aber auch der bekommt kein Signal.
Ich habe im Keller noch ein (UR)-altes DSL-Modem, das werde ich auch noch mal ausprobieren.
aber alles erst in ca. einer Woche, da ich erst mal unterwegs bin.

@peper  mein Fritz Box heisst "Fritz-Box Fon"  ist in blau ohne Wlan und ca. 4Jahre alt.

vielen dank bis hierher ich werde "zu Ende" berichten


----------



## Asterix-Ac (15. Juni 2007)

Hi,


> ich habe gestern noch einen Firmware-Update auf der Fritz-Box gemacht (25min Download für 3,5 MB!!) und seit dem versucht die Box sich zumimdest zu synchronisieren. Damit kann man den Splitter als FEhlerquelle wohl ausschliessen.


Das würde ich nicht sagen. Wenn die Syncronisation fehlschlägt, könnte es auch am Splitter liegen. Leuchtet denn die DSL-Lampe an der Fritz-Box? Wenn nicht, ist es der Splitter, wenn ja, ist der Splitter in ordnung und auf der Gegenseite ist was schief gelaufen.

Bis dahin, 

Asterix


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juni 2007)

uk710 hat gesagt.:


> .....seit dem versucht die Box sich zumimdest zu synchronisieren. Damit kann man den Splitter als FEhlerquelle wohl ausschliessen.


Nein, denn für die FritzBox ist ein U-R2 Anschluss notwendig.
Eine Bekannte von mir hatte einen uralten Anschluss (noch mit 768k bei der T-elekom).
Dann hat sie den Tarif gewechselt (auf DSL 2000 inkl. Anschluss bei AOL) und auch eine FritzBox Fon bekommen.
Diese hatte sich auch immer versucht zu syncronisieren..... mehr ist aber auch nicht passiert.
Nach vielem hin und her wurde sogar die Leitung durchgemessen, mit dem Ergebnis dass alles OK war.
Als ich dann im Handbuch von der FritzBox gelesen hatte dass ein U-R2 Anschluss notwendig ist, ich aber wusste dass ihr Anschluss (und damit auch der Splitter) noch aus den Anfangszeiten von DSL stammt, habe ich bei der T-elekom darauf gepocht einen neuen Splitter zu bekommen.
Und siehe da, es lag am Splitter.


----------



## peper (15. Juni 2007)

Kann schon am Splitter liegen.
Aber die Erfahrung sagt das es das nicht ist.

Ich dneke das unter der Fritzbox oder auf der noch ne Nummer steht Fritzbox-Fon 7070 oder so.
Magst du mal gucken
Aber wie schon gesagt wirklich kenne ich mich nicht mit der Fritzbox aus^^

Naja  ansonsten kannst ja mal gucken wie lange der support braucht und uns dann irgendwann die Lösung mitteilen.
Wenn er sich nicht synchronisiert kann auch die Leitung unsauber sein.

LG Lars


----------



## Asterix-Ac (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist doch wurst ob es eine Fritzbox oder Fritzbox Fon oder sonstwas ist. Ausschlaggebend ist, ob die DSL-Leuchte an dem Gerät an ist oder nicht. Wenn sie aus ist, ist was mit dem Splitter nicht in Ordnung, wenn sie an ist, funktioniert der Splitter und das Modem / Fritzbox / Router / sonstwas kann zur Gegenstelle kontakt aufnehmen. Dann stimmt was auf der Gegenstelle nicht. Gelle.

Asterix


----------



## peper (15. Juni 2007)

AsterixAoH hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es ist doch wurst ob es eine Fritzbox oder Fritzbox Fon oder sonstwas ist. Ausschlaggebend ist, ob die DSL-Leuchte an dem Gerät an ist oder nicht. Wenn sie aus ist, ist was mit dem Splitter nicht in Ordnung, wenn sie an ist, funktioniert der Splitter und das Modem / Fritzbox / Router / sonstwas kann zur Gegenstelle kontakt aufnehmen. Dann stimmt was auf der Gegenstelle nicht. Gelle.
> 
> Asterix




Nöö synchronisations Fehler können auch bei nichtvorhandener UR2 fähigkeit des Routsers/Modems vorkommen deswegen will ich ja wissen welcher es ist.
Wenn die Leitung nicht ok ist kann auch keine Synchronisation zustande kommen.
Hmm nicht vergessen viele Leitung sind brüchig oder bilden Schleifen.
Wenn dein Nachbar z.B. DSL 16000 hat und du am APL direkt über ihm liegst kommt es auch zu solchen Fehlern.

LG Lars


----------



## Asterix-Ac (15. Juni 2007)

Hi,

da hast Du auch wieder recht. Aber was ist APL? BIst Du Telekom-Techniker? 

Asterix


----------



## peper (15. Juni 2007)

AsterixAoH hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> da hast Du auch wieder recht. Aber was ist APL? BIst Du Telekom-Techniker?
> 
> Asterix



Das verrate ich dir nicht^^

APL..
Abschlußpunkt-Linientechnik

Da kommen die Kabelverzweiger an(also die Telekom Leitung und speist dein Hausnetz.

LG Lars


----------



## pyrac (14. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich hab ein ähnliches Problem: Ich habe mein ISDN Anschluß gekündigt und auf Surf&Comfort IP der T-COM umgestellt. Nun habe ich ein analoges Telefon direkt am Splitter anschlossen. Außer Brummgeräusche kommt da aber nix aus dem Apparat. Splitter kaputt oder kommen da nur noch Digitalsignale aus der T-Com Leitung, die erst am Speedport Router gewandelt werden?
Who can help me?

LG Dennis


----------



## peper (15. Juni 2011)

Moin Dennis,

da du einen IP Anschluss hast wirst du mit dem Telefon in der Buchse nichts  Erst im Router wird das Signal wieder umgewandelt und in ein Analoges Signal umgesetzt. Daher Telefon in den Router, Router konfigurieren und es kann losgehen. 

LG Lars


----------

